# Shock pump... whats good?



## bigdrowe (Aug 8, 2017)

So I noticed my shocks seemex a bit soft so I grabbed my car electronic tire gauge and checked and it should be around 140psi for my weight, and it is at 92psi. 

Are car pressure gauges different from a shock guage?

Anyone recommend a good pump and gauge?

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Maybe your shock has a slow air leak?


----------



## bigdrowe (Aug 8, 2017)

net wurker said:


> Maybe your shock has a slow air leak?


I sure hope not... its brand new. Its also been the same firmness since day 1.

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

So when you say you noticed your shock seemed soft, you meant from day one?

I read it as "recently my shock got soft". You could always stick your pump on, get a reading, then compare that reading to what the car gauge shows you. If they're way different, then you know one of them is off.

Keep in mind, when you initially screw the shock pump on, some of the air in the shock goes to filling that new, extra volume consisting of the pump hose and gauge, so it may read slightly lower than what you pumped it up to.


----------



## {|xDi|} (Dec 2, 2020)

Is it a shock pump? I have a specific fox shock pump for my fox float fork and would recommend it. Not sure which pump you are using but it needs to be a specific shock pump.


----------



## Ksanman (Feb 15, 2016)

To answer ops question, any shock pump will do. Fox, Rockshox, and many others are all the same pump anyways. Just get the one that is cheapest. 

I don't know anyone who uses a separate gauge to check pressure. You use what is on the pump. 

I also wouldn't use a tire pressure gauge. Shocks are high pressure hence using a high pressure pump. Car tires are low pressure and the gauges are calibrated for such.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Two of my shock pumps gave up the ghost a week apart from one another. Both were made by the same company but labeled differently. In both cases the hose assembly began to leak where it goes into the pump body. Happens. I just bought a new shock pump made by Rockshox. Its digital and very accurate. So far so good. It wasn't cheap--$50! The cheap ones are about $30.


----------



## 23lrupp (Nov 30, 2020)

If you are asking about getting a shock pump, I would recommend the Rockshox high pressure one. Mine just came from amazon today, and I used it, and It worked great. It was about $35.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

beastmaster said:


> Two of my shock pumps gave up the ghost a week apart from one another. Both were made by the same company but labeled differently. In both cases the hose assembly began to leak where it goes into the pump body. Happens. I just bought a new shock pump made by Rockshox. Its digital and very accurate. So far so good. It wasn't cheap--$50! The cheap ones are about $30.


Yeah, I've never found a good shock pump. They all seem to suck. The hose eventually breaks. The gauge gets messed up and sticks, etc. Trying to pump it to 300psi while holding it usually puts crazy loads on the "flexible" hose, where it's no surprise it eventually gives out.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Jayem said:


> Yeah, I've never found a good shock pump. They all seem to suck. The hose eventually breaks. The gauge gets messed up and sticks, etc. Trying to pump it to 300psi while holding it usually puts crazy loads on the "flexible" hose, where it's no surprise it eventually gives out.


I agree - they're all uncomfortable to hold and/or the pressure release valve seems to be in just the right spot so you accidentally press it at the least opportune time. My Lezyne Shock Drive (non-digital) is not really better ergonomically and the screw-on valve seems too big for easily attaching to some forks but at least the hose is braided so hopefully it lasts a bit longer - a little over a year so far. At least I didn't pay retail ($50, yikes!).


----------



## SkyAboveDirtBelow (Apr 14, 2019)

The last time I bought a shock pump I intended to buy the Fox digital. Then I noticed a non-branded pump that was exactly the same as the Fox except for the Fox labels. It was obvious Fox was simply buying an OEM pump, slapping its branding on it, and hiking the price. I bought the non-branded version.


----------



## bigdrowe (Aug 8, 2017)

net wurker said:


> So when you say you noticed your shock seemed soft, you meant from day one?
> 
> I read it as "recently my shock got soft". You could always stick your pump on, get a reading, then compare that reading to what the car gauge shows you. If they're way different, then you know one of them is off.
> 
> Keep in mind, when you initially screw the shock pump on, some of the air in the shock goes to filling that new, extra volume consisting of the pump hose and gauge, so it may read slightly lower than what you pumped it up to.


Sorry, yes... since day one. I am new to air shocks, so didn't know any better when I left my LBS. But riding it lately, I started thinking.. "This can't be the max firmnness" so I checked it with my digital gsuge.


{|xDi|} said:


> Is it a shock pump? I have a specific fox shock pump for my fox float fork and would recommend it. Not sure which pump you are using but it needs to be a specific shock pump.


No, it was just an ait gauge. I don't have a pump yet, and wasn't too sure if cheap was way to go but it seems it is.


Ksanman said:


> To answer ops question, any shock pump will do. Fox, Rockshox, and many others are all the same pump anyways. Just get the one that is cheapest.
> 
> I don't know anyone who uses a separate gauge to check pressure. You use what is on the pump.
> 
> I also wouldn't use a tire pressure gauge. Shocks are high pressure hence using a high pressure pump. Car tires are low pressure and the gauges are calibrated for such.


Thanks!!!

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## Noah Kubicek (Dec 15, 2020)

I have a 17 dollar lifeline one I've been using for a while. It works awesome, and has the little screw feature that lets it be taken off without losing any pressure. Loses like 2-3 psi. Also has a pressure gauge.



Jayem said:


> Yeah, I've never found a good shock pump. They all seem to suck. The hose eventually breaks. The gauge gets messed up and sticks, etc. Trying to pump it to 300psi while holding it usually puts crazy loads on the "flexible" hose, where it's no surprise it eventually gives out.


Dude, you shouldn't be pumping your suspension to 300psi anyway. Get some volume spacers


----------



## bigdrowe (Aug 8, 2017)

Noah Kubicek said:


> I have a 17 dollar lifeline one I've been using for a while. It works awesome, and has the little screw feature that lets it be taken off without losing any pressure. Loses like 2-3 psi. Also has a pressure gauge.
> 
> Dude, you shouldn't be pumping your suspension to 300psi anyway. Get some volume spacers


I was thinking the same. My Crest 34 is 140psi max. 300... might as well rock the rigid!

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## goldsbar (Dec 2, 2004)

Don't worry about the pressure on the dial. As long as the pump can pump in air, use the sag measurement on the suspension as your guide. Air gauges are seldom calibrated well unless you spend a lot of money. Even then, the first time you drop it, it's all over. There's no easy way to calibrate these things. You'd need a really long hose full of water and a really high cliff (1 foot water = 0.433 psi). Good luck!

Now, if your shock is leaking, that's bad and a different story.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Jayem said:


> Yeah, I've never found a good shock pump. They all seem to suck. The hose eventually breaks. The gauge gets messed up and sticks, etc. Trying to pump it to 300psi while holding it usually puts crazy loads on the "flexible" hose, where it's no surprise it eventually gives out.


My LBS has two factory certified suspension techs working at it. They use shock pumps everyday on forks and shocks. They use their pumps considerably more frequently than I do. When they said they have experienced the best results with the RS pump I took them at their word. It is this one...https://www.sram.com/en/rockshox/models/tl-pump-hp3-a1










There isn't much worse than a leaking pump while you are trying to inflate! Haha! I fully expect this one to die eventually and if it lasts 5 years, great.


----------



## Tommy E (Oct 30, 2019)

Most budget shock pumps work fine. I just use the cheap rockshox ones. You stated that you used an air gauge to check the air pressure which could have easily let out quite a bit of pressure just checking it especially if you heard a bit of air hiss when connecting it. It doesn't take much to quickly bleed a lot of air off of a shock or fork.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

Noah Kubicek said:


> I have a 17 dollar lifeline one I've been using for a while. It works awesome, and has the little screw feature that lets it be taken off without losing any pressure. Loses like 2-3 psi. Also has a pressure gauge.
> 
> Dude, you shouldn't be pumping your suspension to 300psi anyway. Get some volume spacers


A high volume rear shock requires a lot of pressure. I'm running 285-290 psi in my X2.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

beastmaster said:


> My LBS has two factory certified suspension techs working at it. They use shock pumps everyday on forks and shocks. They use their pumps considerably more frequently than I do. When they said they have experienced the best results with the RS pump I took them at their word. It is this one...https://www.sram.com/en/rockshox/models/tl-pump-hp3-a1
> 
> View attachment 1912630
> 
> ...


Nearly all digital shock pumps use the same gauge head and most use the same body.


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

SkyAboveDirtBelow said:


> The last time I bought a shock pump I intended to buy the Fox digital. Then I noticed a non-branded pump that was exactly the same as the Fox except for the Fox labels. It was obvious Fox was simply buying an OEM pump, slapping its branding on it, and hiking the price. I bought the non-branded version.


Where did you find said non-branded pump? I'd like to buy one.


----------



## SkyAboveDirtBelow (Apr 14, 2019)

FishMan473 said:


> Where did you find said non-branded pump? I'd like to buy one.


It has been a while since I bought it. It was somewhere online. But it looks exactly like the Rock Shox pump pictured in the post above aside from the metal shaft being gold colored instead of black. There must be a bunch of companies like Fox and Rock Shox sticking their logos on the same pump.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

They sell the same one on Amazon called Venzo or something like that.


----------



## bigdrowe (Aug 8, 2017)

Tommy E said:


> Most budget shock pumps work fine. I just use the cheap rockshox ones. You stated that you used an air gauge to check the air pressure which could have easily let out quite a bit of pressure just checking it especially if you heard a bit of air hiss when connecting it. It doesn't take much to quickly bleed a lot of air off of a shock or fork.


Oh, that sucks. Yes, it briefly pffft. Hopefully I didn't bleed out 50psi in that fraction of a second.

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

beastmaster said:


> Two of my shock pumps gave up the ghost a week apart from one another. Both were made by the same company but labeled differently. In both cases the hose assembly began to leak where it goes into the pump body. Happens. I just bought a new shock pump made by Rockshox. Its digital and very accurate. So far so good. It wasn't cheap--$50! The cheap ones are about $30.


1) Rockshox doesn't make shock pumps, like a lot of other brands, they get their name put on pumps made by Giyo.
2) Looking at the photo you've posted of your digital pump and seeing a lot of shock pumps over the years, I'd say it probably came from the same factory as your other 2 pumps.

Re-badged Giyo digital pump: https://www.bikester.co.uk/fox-raci...pension-pump-with-bleed-foldable-1050674.html

Giyo Pumps: CO-LUCK ENTERPRISE CO., LTD


----------



## diamondback1x9 (Dec 21, 2020)

bigdrowe said:


> Oh, that sucks. Yes, it briefly pffft. Hopefully I didn't bleed out 50psi in that fraction of a second.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


i think it 's more like 20. at least thats my experience


----------



## paxfobiscum (Dec 16, 2014)

Never had luck with any of the digital pumps. My favorite shock pump that was long and reliable was the Cannondale one that came with my Cannondale Scalpel in 2012. I am still using this pump today.


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

I got the Blackburn digital pump recently because it was shorter than the rest (Fanny pack compatibility) and because I wanted 1psi resolution for my Zeb. In terms of setting pressure versus analog, I greatly appreciate it, however they put the pressure release button on the back of the gauge. This makes it too easy to accidentally hit the button when pumping.

pros: precise pressure change and size
Cons: **** ergonomics (but aren’t they all?) and stupid pressure release replacement


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

They really need to make one with grips/handles that unfold to better distribute force across your palms


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

The Fox and Rock Shox pumps are re-branded Tusk pumps. You can get one here and they also sell the replacement hose. Tusk Digital Suspension Pump


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Why do you not think that Tusk is a rebranded tool? Can you provide some information that validates that Tusk is the OEM?


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

bcriverjunky said:


> The Fox and Rock Shox pumps are re-branded Tusk pumps.


The Tusk pump, like the Fox, Rockshox and a lot of the other commonly available shock pumps are re-branded Giyo pumps from Taiwan.

You can buy a box of 50 pumps from Giyo and get your own name or brand put on them, you can get a valve head of your choice put on them, you get some of them in different colors and some pump models can be configured with different pressure gauges and handles.


----------



## minus28 (10 mo ago)

Noah Kubicek said:


> I have a 17 dollar lifeline one I've been using for a while. It works awesome, and has the little screw feature that lets it be taken off without losing any pressure. Loses like 2-3 psi. Also has a pressure gauge.
> 
> 
> Dude, you shouldn't be pumping your suspension to 300psi anyway. Get some volume spacers


A Fox Float DPS needs 300 psi to set sag. A DPX2 needs 350 psi to set sag, and is still quite squishy even at 300 psi. The volume of an air can is reduced by use of volume spacers but this doesn't affect the pressure, it means you pump in a lower volume of air to achieve the same result (the clue is in the name..).


----------



## KThaxton (Jun 4, 2009)

Three observations

-Shocks can certainly require 300 psi or more (mine requires 335 for my weight and bike)
-Tusk is like.....a rebrander brand for everything.
-Testing a shock's pressure with a separate gauge will definitely bleed off pressure.


----------



## Freki (10 mo ago)

The giyo pump looks just like my manitou pump that I got at a good price when I bought it...if I was in need of a new one I would probably get that


----------

